# Liquid H2O Fishing 2016



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Actually found some liquid water to fish in and caught some nice plump rainbows.-------SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Pretty trout!! I could live there!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a few more pics.-----SS


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nice bows SS!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Those are some good looking fish.


----------

